# NO 12V power in travel trailer



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

Hey guys,

I have a problem. I have a 1999 fleetwood prowler travel trailer and i'm not getting any 12v power. I'm getting 110v. I check all my fuses and didnt find one that was blown. I just checked out my converter and it is running fine, i'm getting a output of 13.6 VDC. Everthing was working fine one minute then the next thing, all lights were out.

Is there a in-line 12v fuse that i dont know of??

I also dont have a battery hook up. I just run from shore to the trailer to the converter. 

Thanks


----------



## monkeyman1

there's a 12v cutoff switch in my fuse panel. could yours have been switched off? i know of no in-line fuses in our RV. do you have a good ground on the 120v to the converter? bad grounds can cause strange things to happen.

rv.net is a good RV site for help in troubleshooting.


----------



## seabo

,the output line you checked may be going to the battery to keep it charged? then the other feed line that supplys the 12v, transformer or capacitor or whatever, may have fryed .when it comes to a convertor box, i know how to replace one and put a fuse in thats it, just a geuss


----------



## ujoint

Depends on the trailer, some have a 12 volt breaker on the frame near the battery. I't's not resetable. you can use a 12 volt test light or ohm meter to check it. If you don't have a battery the converter may be ower loading and droping out. There is a way to check them, but I think it depends on the model for how to check it.


----------



## milagro

I had the same problem develop and the issue was a dead battery! However, I cleaned the contact, checked fuses, and everything known to man, but turned out to be the battery.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

I found out that my trailer has (2) 12v circuit breakers. and they weren't on the frame near the battery. I looked all over the trailer and found nothing. I got tired of going under the trailer, back inside, then under the trailer again.

So, this is what I did to resolve the problem. I ran a wire from my converter straight to the 12volt fuse panel. all i did was by-pass the existing positive wire with one straight to the fuse panel. all other connections to and from the converter stayed the same.

I had 12v power!!! i'm just gonna leave it like that. I dont use a battery, the trailer is at my ranch and is hooked up to shore power when we are using it.


----------



## seabo

RSH ,first off, thanks for telling the fix. secondly, you say it has 2 12vt circuit breakers. where were they and were they tripped? thirdly ,so the wire you bypassed was it the 12vt feed line to the fuse panel? the line with the circuit breakers on it? im kinda confused


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

Hey what's up seabo.

I just found out that travel trailers have these on them. There two 12volt DC breakers that should be located under the tongue if the trailer where your battery sits. There bolted to the frame. I'm not sure if they trip or they just go bad. My travel trailer did not have them on the frame of the trailer. One RV place told me they can be anywhere inside or out. I didnt find them. so...
I said F it and decided to bypass. here's what i did...
on my converter i have 2 red wires that are hooked up to the positive side.
then a white wire going to the negative side. and ground to ground. 
the red wires go into the 12v fuse panel. All i did was run a new wire( positive side) from the converter straight to the 12v fuse panel. all other wiring stayed the same on the converter.( white-negative and ground)

So basically i bypassed the 12v circuit breakers that are bad. The only reason this is ok for me to do is that I dont use a battery. I'm guessing the whole system makes a loop when you have a battery hooked up to the converter.
Here a pic of the 12v breakers


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Before you do anything else, check the water level in the battery. If it's low, or the battery is dead or shorted, you won't have 12V power even with the invertor/charger working fine.


----------



## jodieg

Cant figure out why we have no power when it gets dark and we are not plugged in? We changed batteries, and I think we got all the fuses. It used to work fine during the day or if plugged in but now nothing? At least it would work during the day before now we have nothing. 1999 frontier plainsman


----------

